# Wie funktioniert die Bestromung von Linerarmotoren ohne Hallsensoren?



## blackball83 (7 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute

Bei uns in der Firma wurde gerade ein Maschinenumbauprojekt realisiert mit zwei Linearmotorachsen (Siemens 3FN Linearmotoren mit 611 und Siemens  840D). Die Achsen fahren ein kleines Werkstück unter eine Schleifscheibe.
Ein Siemenstechniker kam in unsere Firma und hat diese in Betrieb genommen. Sie funktionieren auch wunderbar.
Das Messsystem ist rein Inkrementel also nur A, B und R Spuren (1Vss). Es sind keine Absolutspuren vorhanden wie zb C,D Spuren bzw EnDat bei rotatorische Siemens Synchron Servos. Ebenso gibt es keine Hallsensoren im oder außerhalb des Motors.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Wie weiß der Regler wie der Motor steht und wie er kommutiert werden muss. Direkt nach dem ersten einschalten bewegt sich der Primärteil ein paar Millimeter hin und her um die Rotorlage irgendwie zu finden.

Der Siemenstechniker hat auch gesagt, dass er die Rotorlage einmal eingestellt hat und wenn man das Messsystem (in den Führungen eingebaut) nur einmal lockern und wieder Festziehen würde er alles nochmal einstellen müssen würde und dass der regler sich über die phase der 1Vss A/B Spur die Position merkt, aber die wiederholt sich ja alle paar mikrometer? un die el. rotorlage zur kommutierung wiederholt sich alle paar cm.
Die Achse fährt voll dynamisch auch wenn der Refernzpunkt noch nicht angefahren wurde.
Also wie findet der Umrichter seinen Kommutierungswinkel (Lage des Primärteils bezogen zu den Magneten). Bei den rotatorischen Syncron servos war mir das bisher immer klar da er immer einen absoluten Wert der Rotorlage (Hallsensoren, C/D-Spur, Absoluter Geber) erhalten hat.

Martin D.


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Simodrive Inkrementalgeber besitzen eine Spur mit äquidistanter Teilung und einer definierten Anzahl von Inkrementen sowie eine Nullspur mit einer Referenzmarke. Die Referenzmarke ist genau einem Inkrement der Inkrementalspur zugeordnet und ermöglicht so eine eindeutige Zuordnung zur Maschinenmechanik. Du müsstest dadurch den Geber schon sehr oft in eine Richtung überdrehen das die Poition verloren geht. Hinzu kommt das du auch Bauartbedingt sicher eingeschränkt bist in deinem Fahrweg.


----------



## blackball83 (8 Oktober 2007)

*Sorry, aber ich verstehe nicht was du genau meinst*

Vielleicht habe ich auch vergessen zu sagen, dass es sich hierbei um ein direktes Messystem handelt (Lineal) wie bei Linearmotoren halt üblich und kein Drehgeber, zwar funktioniert dieses Lineal nicht optisch sondern magnetisch (Fa Schneeberger).
Wie gesagt handelt es sich um ein rein inkrementelles Messsystem mit A,B u R Spur + invertierte Spuren (R nicht abstandscodiert)
Und soweit ich weiß kann der Regler die "Rotor"lage nicht wissen bevor Referenzpunkt angefahren wurde nach einem neuen Einschalten der Maschine, oder?
In den normalen (Drehantrieb) Synchron Servomotoren von Siemens (Zumindest bei den neueren) ist ein Heidenhain Geber eingebaut, der entweder sowieso absolut  ist(EnDat) oder zu den normalen inkrementellen Spuren noch eine absolute C/D Spur (vom Signal her ähnlich einem resolver) besitzt. Diese müssen bei Gebertausch auch wieder justiert werden.
Somit weiß der Regler jederzeit wie der Rotor steht, und bestromt (kommutiert) den Motor mit dem richtigen Kraftwinkel, auch ohne dass er erst Refernzpunkt in "sensorless vector" fahren muss.

Meine Frage ist jetzt wie macht das ein Linearmotor wenn keine Absolutposition vom Einschaltzeitpunkt weg vorhanden ist? Wie findet er die Lage des Primärteils?

MfG Martin


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2007)

sind diese linearmotoren synchronmaschinen?


----------



## Knaller (9 Oktober 2007)

Der Antreib bewegt sich beim Einschalten. Das ist der Punkt. Es wird das sogenannte Sinusverfahren angewendet. Es wird ein Sinusförmiger Strom eingeprägt. Dadurch entsteht eine Bewegung und die wird zur Ermittlung des Kommutierungswertes ausgenutzt. EIn anderes Verfahren ist das Sättigungsverfahren. Das ist ohne Bewegung.
Gruß Knaller


----------



## kex2006 (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo Knaller,
mich interessieren die beiden Messverfahren, die du angesprochen hast (Sinus und Sättigungsverfahren) Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit und finde keine anständige Erklärung, kannst du mir eine Quelle nennen wo ich nachlesen kann wie das genau funktioniert?


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Februar 2010)

Bei Servomotoren (wurscht ob rotatorisch oder linear) mit Resolver oder Absolutwert-Encoder ist dem Regler immer von Beginn an die Rotorlage bekannt. Hat der Motor nur ein rein inkrementelles Messsystem, muss die Lage zur Kommutierung erst bestimmt werden.

Ich kenne dieses Verfahren nur unter dem umgangssprachlichen Namen "Wake&Shake". Deutet schon die Funktionsweise an: Beim Aktivieren des Reglers wird die Achse kurz in Bewegung versetzt, sprich eine Wicklung wird erstmal geringfügig bestromt.
Der Rotor wird sich durch den Strom in irgend eine Richtung bewegen. Diese Bewegung registriert der Regler und führt je nach Verfahren weitere und auch stärkere Bestromungen durch, bis durch Vergleich und Berechnung der ermittelten Position zur Bestromung die Kommutierungslage dem Regler bekannt ist.

Je nach Motortyp (eisenlos, eisenhaftet) und Implementierung des Verfahrens im Regler bewegt sich die Achse minimal (kaum sichtbar), oder einige mm bis sogar eine Polteilung.

War's verständlich?


----------



## kex2006 (8 Februar 2010)

Ja danke,
mit diesem Verfahren kann aber nicht bestimmt werden wo sich die Achse Absolut aufhält stimmts? Dazu muss sie zusätzlich noch refernziert werden oder? 
bei meiner Anwendung wird das Sättigungsverfahren genutzt. Was den Vorteil hat dass sich die Achse nicht bewegt und deshalb auch funktioniert wenn die Achse blockiert sein sollte.. leider ist nicht beschrieben wie es tatsächlich funktioniert (Reluktanzmessung) kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------

